# Another Newbie



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

Sure you get fed up with these new threads but I have started by reading the new starter thread and see that popular machines include Gaggia Classic and the Rancilio Silvia. The Silvia really is at the top of my budget.

Some background. Always liked coffee but am no expert. Moved from instant to filtered (push down type jug) about 8 years ago. Retired two years ago and purchased my first pod machine a Lavassa A Modo Mio which I like as it also had a milk/frother built in. I have to say the step up from a hand pushed coffee jug was amazing and I have enjoyed a couple of coffees a day from this great starter machine. Interestingly friends always ask for one when they come round. Anyway the machine has just gone in for repair (lost pressure if I tried to make more than one coffee at a time) and I am wondering it its time to upgrade. I don't like that the pods are non recycable and hate throwing them in the normal waste. I tend to buy in bulk and probably pay no more than 18p a coffee.

So onto possible upgrades. I had kinda set my sights on the Sage Duo Temp pro. but am wondering if I should go for the Silvia instead.

I know this will mean buying pre ground coffee and assume this will make a nicer cup than the Lavassa, though of course the pods are sealed and maybe more fresh ? At this point I dont really want to get into grinding beans and want a machine that is failry simple to use and definately with heat/froth milk, as I tend to drink mostley latte though friends often ask for expresso.

I am a bit of a DIYer as well, so maybe a machine that I can maintain, buy parts for and repair myself ?

Regards

Jerry


----------



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

PS I should also add that I also have quite a small kitchen so need a smaller machine.


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Welcome Jerry! Arguably, it's not worth upgrading from pods if you don't want to grind. Ground coffee just doesn't retain its flavour. This is particularly notable if using your coffee for the espresso process, which is particularly sensitive to the freshness and grind-size of coffee you put into it.

If you do decide you're happy to grind your own, then I would recommend the Sage DTP as a great machine to get started with. Many happy users here. But you would need to shell out around £150 - £200 on a grinder to pair with it. You could just about use the Sage with pre-ground coffee, using its pressurised baskets, but you'd have to ask yourself is it worth upgrading the machine if you don't want to get the benefit of true espresso with your own ground coffee.

Good luck!


----------



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks that is really helpful and makes sense. I have about 150 pods left so maybe wait until its repaired, use them up and then consider something else with as you say a move to grinding my own beans.

Only looking as I am missing my daily coffee fix whilst the machine is not here


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

There are a few grinders in that price range and which you'll find advice on and reviews on here on the forum, e.g. the Sage grinder, Mignon. You might need to buy second hand to get below £200, but lots of good second hand buys come up on the forum. Second hand commercial grinders (e.g. Mazzer Super Jolly) offer great value for money at this price, but I take your point about your compact kitchen, and commercials are on the larger size compared to domestic grinders.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Maybe a good bean to cup machine is worth considering? If you do a search/ ask a specific question someone will respond who knows more about such machines than me!


----------



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

An option I guess though I can see the advantage of two seperate machines. Wife won't be happy about the extra room taken up. Shes not a coffee fan and complained when I stuck my Lavassa on the work top lol

So these type of grinders aren't worth it ?

https://www.johnlewis.com/krups-gvx2-expert-coffee-grinder/p230843325

Guess I am looking arounbd £450 for the Sage machine and grinder. The Sage coffee machine at least seems not too large!


----------



## jerrysimon (Oct 31, 2018)

Doing a lot more reading it looks like the Gaggia Classic offers a lot of flexability re repair and I could then afford the recommended grinders.

The Sage seems much more plug and play


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

I've only used the Sage so can't comment. The Gaggia has many longstanding fans, who may comment. The Sage is definitely easy to use, and a good user experience!


----------



## benjl (Dec 11, 2017)

jerrysimon said:


> Doing a lot more reading it looks like the Gaggia Classic offers a lot of flexability re repair and I could then afford the recommended grinders.
> 
> The Sage seems much more plug and play


My experience with internals of a Gaggia machine is that they are of a size and design that allow user servicing, which is a real pleasure compared to most electronic items you can buy now.


----------



## kmkuk (Nov 6, 2018)

jerrysimon said:


> Doing a lot more reading it looks like the Gaggia Classic offers a lot of flexability re repair and I could then afford the recommended grinders.
> 
> The Sage seems much more plug and play


My set up is with Gaggia Classic and Eureka Mignion works pretty well, I had no problem with the Gaggia for over five years now it is easy machine to maintain and repair as is fairly accessible. With the Mignion, had to change one set of burrs as I go trough lots of coffee. You can invest in more expensive machines but in my opinion grinder and the quality of beans/grind is what really matter, when you improve in time you can invest in higher equipment, that is what I am looking for right now. But I am happy with coffee I make hope that helps.


----------

